# Best size Chemex



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all, wondering what the best size Chemex is for me. It's likely it will be mainly 1-2 cup brews most of the time but I want the ability to do more if needed. Can you make a good single mug brew with the 6 cup one? I realise their cup size is 5oz which is small so to serve 4 people what I co wider a good size coffee perhaps the 8 cup is needed? However would that make a lousy single brew?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The 3 to 6 cup Chemex makes a normal 1 mug brew (14-16g dose) just fine.

I wouldn't worry too much about what Chemex call a cup size, but probably best to keep dose size around 30g max (2 normal 8oz mugs worth). Bigger brews are possible, but it's not so easy to keep clarity with them.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks @MWJB


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm in the same boat.......going to start going down the pour over coffee route. So, I'll tag along here and get a 3-6 cup carafe.

I like a cup of clear black and now am convinced that I'm not going to upgrade my Gaggia Classic to an, around, £2k 20kg. machine, which I'm always worried about servicing etc etc. Not gone on espresso shots anyway, or frothy milk drinks.

Let's see......................


----------

